# Flipping OBS projector window for use with a teleprompter.



## islanddweller (May 13, 2020)

I do a lot of online presentations. I am experimenting with OBS and a teleprompter.

What I want is to have an OBS projector window flipped horizontally so I can read my slides while looking at the camera. Is there a way to do this? I know I can flip the images in my powerpoint but it is laborious and means I have to click-advance two versions of my presentation.

What I want is my OBS projector window to flip/mirror in my teleprompter. (I have 4 screens - Laptop, 2 external screens, and iPad sidecar as 4th screen). I now look at the OBS Projector screen in its reverse image and glance down if I can't flip the words in my head fast enough. In the pic the upper screen is the iPad with a TMP100 Teleprompter and a webcam inside. This is where I want to project the reverse OBS projector window (so I can see it un-mirrored).

Any suggestions?


----------



## tedstur (Sep 9, 2020)

This requires flipping horizontally and vertically. You have to buy a box to make this work. VirtualMon doesn't really do it well, though you can almost get what you are wanting.


----------



## roulendz (Feb 26, 2021)

Any updates on this?


----------



## siesstad (Apr 9, 2021)

I second this request. Would like to do the same thing. Use a projector window with a mirrored view for use as a teleprompter.
Since it is possible to rotate the view 90 degr, I assume it won't be a difficult thing to implement for the developers. Would be very grateful if they did...

For now I've found this workaround.Using a teleprompter website that let's you install a mirrored font and then rearranges the letters for you to make it readable.  Free teleprompter (cueprompter.com)


----------



## Zeros.81 (Apr 9, 2021)

Question / Help - Apply transform on windowed Program Projector
					

Hi there, we have a requirement to 'horizontally flip' a 'windowed Program Projector'.  The objective is to create a flipped view on the extended monitor.  Any script or plugin or workaround? or even a fresh dev effort can be considered.




					obsproject.com


----------

